# HDI Hardwood Distributing



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

This is a wonderful small cap that had blow out numbers recently. From time to time it treats one to a serious roller coaster ride. 









HARDWOODS DISTRIBUTION INC (HDI.TO) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance


Find the latest HARDWOODS DISTRIBUTION INC (HDI.TO) stock quote, history, news and other vital information to help you with your stock trading and investing.




ca.finance.yahoo.com


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

No one replied to this thread? I'm currently watching it closely, and I which I had found this one before. This thread is 5 months old and treated pretty well those who invested in HDI post crash. It had a rough time in 2018, but otherwise it's been a great outperformer.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

It came to my attention years ago when it was about 18. too expensive. when it dropped to about 12.5 I bought. Very undervalued there. Post covid crash it scooted over 20. I sold around 22. Reason for selling was it seemed to be fully valued, and a cyclical covid play. that is, people stuck at home spending their cruise holiday money on home renos. 

It is still on my watch list but I don't think it is as good a buy right now. Business could drop off once the virus is under control


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

As a society we seem to get caught up in constantly renovating updating our homes. I think 2020 saw a huge outlay to discretionary consumer spending for this area. Not sure it will see a repeat this year or anytime soon.


----------

